# MTB und Fahrradprüfung an der Schule



## willyweb (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

der nette Freund und Helfer meinte, dass das Fahrrad meiner Tochter so nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen wird.
Eine fest montierte Beleuchtungsanlage muss dran,...
wollte jetzt ein Laufrad in 26" mit Nabendynamo kaufen. Habt ihr einen Tipp
für ein Komplettset mit Beleuchtung für mich? Lass ich dann über den Winter dran, muss jetzt qualitativ nicht das beste sein.

Einen leichten einfachen Gepäckträger für das Rücklicht + Reflektor brauch ich auch. So was einfaches, an dem man nur einen Spanngurt befestigt.

Danke,
Gruss Roland


----------



## Sentilo (4. September 2012)

Die spinnen doch. 

Ich würd mir einfach in der Nachbarschaft oder im Freundeskreis für den Tag eine STVZO-Gurke ausleihen. Dann können sich die Sesselfurzer an den Reflektoren aufgeilen und die bleierne Spaßbremse mit Schrottparts, schwacher Funzel und miserablen Baumarkt-Bremsen durch die Fahrradprüfung winken.

Danach, wie immer, aufs sachkundig Papa-getunte Mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (5. September 2012)

Quatsch, in der Regel werden auch StVZO-zugelassene Batterieleuchten anerkannt...

Frag über die Schule einfach mal nach.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch.


 
Die Fahrradprüfung ist teil der Verkehrserziehung. Wie willst du den einem Kind Verkehrsregeln glaubhaft rüber bringen, wenn dann nicht StVO konforme Fahrräder zugelassen werden?

@willyweb

StVO konforme Batterieleuchte sollte gehen (einfach mal nachfragen), seitliche Reflektoren in den Speichen sollten kein Problem sein, die Pedale brauchen nach hinten auch Reflektoren, den hinteren Reflektor sowie die Rückleuchte kann man ggf. an der Sattelstütze befestigen, bin mir gerade aber nicht sicher, ob es da wegen der Höhe Vorschriften gibt. Ansonten gibt es MTB Gepäckträger, die am Sattelrohr befestigt werden.

Gerald


----------



## willyweb (5. September 2012)

Also bei der Veranstaltung in der Schule habe ich mich mit dem Polizisten unterhalten und er meinte Batteriebetriebene Leuchten wären nicht erlaubt.

Habe jetzt auch kein Bock auf Diskussionen gehabt. Mein Tochter möchte auch mit ihrem eigenen Fahrrad fahren, sie liebt es und will damit auch zur weiterführenden Schule. Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt für ein Nabendynamo entschieden.
Denke im Gesamten ist es immer noch ein relativ leichtes Rad.
Gruss


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

Achtung, ich will nicht klugsch#####n, aber das ist leider die rechtliche Situation. Meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung weicht deutlich davon ab!

Kurzfassung: Auch wenn es technisch Ã¼berholt ist, rechtlich vorgeschrieben (http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvzo_2012/__67.html) ist eine (auch tagsÃ¼ber) fest installierte Beleuchtungsanlage mit Dynamo, sowie diverse Reflektoren nach vorne, hinten, zur Seite und an den Pedalen (schon mal Klickies mit Reflektoren gesehen?).

Einzige Ausnahme: RennrÃ¤der, die nicht mehr als 11 KG wiegen, dÃ¼rfen auch eine nicht fest installierte Batteriebeleuchtung haben, die ist Ã¼brigens auch tagsÃ¼ber mitzufÃ¼hren.

Bleibt die Frage, wie Rennrad definiert wird.
- Ist mein 10,99 KG Mountainbike mit Slicks auch ein Rennrad?
- Wenn noch der Dreck vom letzen Ausflug mit dranhÃ¤ngt, und es 11,1 Kg wiegt, nicht mehr?
- Was ist mit (sportlichen) KinderrÃ¤dern, es gibt ja auch richtige KinderrennrÃ¤der und -MTB's, die leichter als 11 KG sind?

STVZO-zugelassene Batteriefunzeln sind ausser fÃ¼r RennrÃ¤der im Ã¼brigen _nur zur UnterstÃ¼tzung_ der fest angebrachten Beleuchtung zugelassen.



> Quatsch, in der Regel werden auch StVZO-zugelassene Batterieleuchten anerkannt...
> Frag Ã¼ber die Schule einfach mal nach.


 
Sorry, aber *das* ist Quatsch.
Das entscheidet nicht die Schule, sondern der nette Herr oder die nette Dame in GrÃ¼n, der/die die PrÃ¼fung abnimmt. Wenn Batteriebeleuchtung anerkannt wird, dann wurde der Ermessensspielraum des PrÃ¼fers Ã¤uÃerst groÃzÃ¼gig, mÃ¶glicherweise sogar weiter als erlaubt, ausgenutzt. SchÃ¶n, wenn es klappt, einen Anspruch darauf gibt es nicht.

Das gilt im Ã¼brigen auch fÃ¼r Kontrollen. Die Erfahrung zeigt zwar, dass die Polizisten meist froh sind, Ã¼berhaupt eine Beleuchtung in irgendeiner Art am Rad zu finden, auch wenn es hinten nur ein Froglight und vorne eine (billige) LED-Taschenlampe ist. Wenn sie keinen guten Tag haben, ist man aber mit 10 â¬ BuÃgeld dabei. Bei UnfÃ¤llen bekommt man mÃ¶glicherweise (Mit-)Schuld.

Vorteil feste Beleuchtungsanlage (Voraussetzung technisch in Ordnung):
- funktioniert immer
- kann man nicht "vergessen"
- wird nicht so schnell geklaut
Nachteil:
- schwer (schwerer als ohne, manche Batterielampen sind noch schwerer)
- kann man nicht mal ebenso abmachen, wenn es ins GelÃ¤nde geht

Vorteil Batterie-/Akkubeleuchtung
- mehr oder weniger leicht (kommt darauf an, wieviele und welche Batterien)
- einfach zu entfernen
Nachteil
- ab und zu Batterie/Akku leer
- wird leicht verloren/geklaut
- wird Ã¶fter mal zu Hause vergessen/Ausflug lÃ¤nger wie gedacht

So, jetzt ist es doch noch eine Abhandlung geworden...

Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht, was fÃ¼r ein Rad deine Tochter hat, aber vielleicht kann man es Ã¼ber die Schiene Rennrad/SportgerÃ¤t versuchen mit Akkubleuchtung.
Sonst wÃ¼rde ich mir auch ein "richtiges" im Bekanntenkreis ausleihen.


----------



## trifi70 (5. September 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> (schon mal Klickies mit Reflektoren gesehen?)


Diese aufklickbaren Aufsätze, um dann auf Klickies mit normalen Schuhen fahren zu können, hätten Reflektoren dran. Für die Vorführung geht das sicher durch.  An manchen Klickpedalen mit festem Käfig sollten sich auch normale Reflektoren montieren lassen.

Ansonsten ist wohl genau der fehlende Reflektor am Klickpedal der Grund, warum die meisten Klickschuhe für MTB/Trekking/Stadt an der Ferse Reflexmaterial eingearbeitet haben. Ob das jetzt die Vorschriften der StVZO erfüllt, kann ich nicht sagen. Mir reicht das jedenfalls.


----------



## chris5000 (5. September 2012)

Hier im Verkehrsgarten fahren einfach alle zwangsweise auf dort vorhandenen Einheitsgurken. Begründung ist etwas sozalistisch, dass es kein Geprotze/Neid geben soll zwischen den Kindern mit Gurken und denen die radtechnisch luxuriös ausgestattet sind.

Eigentlich finde ich das nicht schlecht. Und es wird mir und anderen Eltern den Stress sparen, um den es hier im Thread geht.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

Folgenden Satz habe ich noch im Wikipediaartikel gefunden, aber leider ohne Quellenangabe, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht, wie weit man sich darauf Berufen kann:


> Bei Fahrrädern _ohne Befestigungselemente_ am Rahmen ist eine Verwendung von _abnehmbar aufgeklemmten Leuchten zulässig_.


Und direkt danach:


> Die verwendeten Leuchten müssen jedoch auch das Prüfzeichen tragen. _Es hängt vom Ermessen des kontrollierenden Polizeibeamten ab, ob auch andere Leuchten ohne das Zulassungskennzeichen toleriert werden._


 
@triffi70
So einen aufklickbaren Käfig aus Plastik für SPD-Pedale habe ich auch noch irgendwo im Keller rumliegen. Ganz praktisch, wenn man mal mit normalen Schuhen fahren will, aber nix zum öfter wechseln. Weil das Ding aus Plastik ist, verschleißen die Befestigungsnasen sehr schnell, die sind dann ruckzuck abgenudelt und das Teil hält nicht mehr.



> Hier im Verkehrsgarten fahren einfach alle zwangsweise auf dort vorhandenen Einheitsgurken


 
Erinner mich gerade an früher. War bei uns genauso, die Räder für die Prüfung wurden gestellt. Weil damals BMX-Räder in waren, hätte das sonst damals auch einige vor die gleichen Probleme wie beim Threadersteller gestellt.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. September 2012)

Ich finde diese Infos gut: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/fahrrad-stvo-tauglich-beleuchtung-ausruestung

Dass ein Fahrrad einen Dynamo haben muss, steht nirgends geschreiben, die Stromversurgung kann durchaus auch batteriebetrieben erfolgen (Wattstärken beachten).

Zudem: logisch ist ein MTB ein Rennrad - ist halt für Rennen im Gelände ausgelegt. Somit gelten (im Renneinsatz) auch die gleichen Regeln, d.h. es ist im Prinzip gar kein Licht nötig (zumindest nicht tagsüber bei halbwegs vernünftigen Sichtverhältnissen).

Ob das mit den 11 Kilo jetzt so genau genommen wird (die Tour-de-Irgendwas-Fahrer würden sich über 11 Kilo wohl nicht sonderlich freuen) wüd ich mal bezweifeln - das soll wohl eher eine Art Abgrenzung zu mit Schutzblechen und Körben ausgestattetten Stadt-Vehiklen sein. 

Marc
P.S.: in der Schweiz wird die Fahrradprüfung in der 5. und 6. Klasse absolviert (in Ausnahmefällen auch in der 4.) - irgendwie stehen die komplett neben der Wirklichkeit (meine Jungs waren schon mit 4 Jahren auf der Strasse und der grössere darf jetzt in der 1. Klasse schon alleine, zumindest auf Nebenstrassen, rumfahren). Da frag ich mich ernsthaft, für was die Fahrradprüfung denn eigentlich noch gut sein soll  (bzw. behaupte schlicht, dass die nichts bringt und deshalb keinen ausser eventuell die Schulleiter wegen allfälligen Haftungsansprüchen interessiert). Da unter 11 Kilo Fahrradgewicht, hat sich die Frage nach Licht denn auch erledigt


----------



## chowi (5. September 2012)

@Taurus1

*Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch.
Das entscheidet nicht die Schule, sondern der nette Herr oder die nette Dame in Grün, der/die die Prüfung abnimmt. Wenn Batteriebeleuchtung anerkannt wird, dann wurde der Ermessensspielraum des Prüfers äußerst großzügig, möglicherweise sogar weiter als erlaubt, ausgenutzt. Schön, wenn es klappt, einen Anspruch darauf gibt es nicht.*

Sorry, ich will jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, nur ich habe zwei Kinder so durch die F-Prüfung gebracht.

Ich sagte nicht, die Schule legt das fest, sondern über die Schule nachfragen oder kennst du die Prüfungsbeamten alle persönlich?!
Schließlich legt die Schule die Termine für Verkehrserziehung und Prüfung in Absprache mit den Beamten fest!

Bei uns tragen die Pol.Beamten übrigens kein grün!

Du sagst es, *Ermessensspielraum* des Beamten!
Der wird sicher nicht überschritten beim Zulassen
 von StVZO Beleuchtung.

Da ja sämtliche Arten von Fahrrädern in Deutschland benutzt werden,
alt neu Aldi Baumarkt Eigenbau, sollten sicherlich grundlegende Regeln wie Strahler vorn und hinten, seitlich und in den Pedalen, vernünftige Bremsen und Reifen, sowie Beleuchtung beachtet werden. Das ist unumstritten!

Da ist es doch schön, wenn die Prüfungsbeamten mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen und vernünftige Entscheidungen, ganz im Gegensatz zum Gesetzgeber treffen!

Eine Novellierung der gesetzlichen Grundlagen sollte mal angestrebt werden,
da wir eigentlich Sportgeräte unter 11 kg bewegen, nur blöd, dass es damals noch keine MTBs dieser Gattung gab.

In einem gebe ich dir Recht, ein Rechtsanspruch auf Batteriebeleuchtung und bestehen der Prüfung gibt es nicht.

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (5. September 2012)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Infos gut: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/fahrrad-stvo-tauglich-beleuchtung-ausruestung
> 
> Dass ein Fahrrad einen Dynamo haben muss, steht nirgends geschreiben [...]



Doch, doch. Das steht leider geschrieben. Auch bei Tom's bikecorner. Nur heißt "Dynamo" in Verordnungssprech "Lichtmaschine".


----------



## NoSaint_CH (5. September 2012)

Und Lichtmaschine heisst für mich, dass Strom vorhanden sein muss. Und der kann auch in einer Batterie sein. Bin kein Spezialist, würde es aber nicht hinnehmen, wenn jemand wegen eines kleinen technischen Mangles irgendwas rummeckert (z.B. fehlen schon nach wenigen Geländeeinsätzen die Rückstrahler an den Kinderbedalen - Bodenkontakt lässt sich bei der geringen Bodenfreiheit einfach nicht vermieden). Die Fahrradprüfung soll zeigen, dass sich die Kinder im Verkehr sicher bewegen können, wenn's zu einer Werbeveranstaltung von Fahrradläden verkommt oder zu einer Veranstaltung wo unbrauchbare Beamte sich mal an Kindern ausleben können um ihr Geltungsbedürnis zur Schau zu stellen, kann die ersatzlos gestrichen werden (was sie meiner Meinung nach sowieso kann weil sie viel zu spät stattfindet - aber das war nicht das Thema hier). Zudem ist es völlig daneben Kinder mit Schrott eine Prüfung abnehmen zu lassen, wenn im täglichen Leben MTB's und Rennräder gefahren werden welche in keinster Weise (gar keine Rückstrahler, geschweige denn Licht, keine Speichenreflektoren, keine Rückstrahler an Klickpedalen) den Strassenvorschriften entsprechen, nur weil es Broschüren gibt wo darauf hingeweisen wird, dass so was im Grunde sein müsste (wird ja schon bei der Theorieprüfung gefragt, jeder weiss, dass das bei allen sportlichen Varianten nicht umgesetzt wird). Zudem: was nützt eine Lichtmaschine, wenn sie gar nicht läuft? (muss ja tagsüber gar nicht eingeschalten werden und bringt im Stillstand auch nix) So gesehen ist es nicht nur zumutbar sondern muss schlicht verlangt werden, dass Batterieleuchten ohne wenn und aber akzeptiert werden.

Marc


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

chowi schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, die Schule legt das fest, sondern über die Schule nachfragen oder kennst du die Prüfungsbeamten alle persönlich?!
> Schließlich legt die Schule die Termine für Verkehrserziehung und Prüfung in Absprache mit den Beamten fest!


 
Sorry, hab dich da falsch verstanden.



> Bei uns tragen die Pol.Beamten übrigens kein grün!


 
aus Gewohnheit geschrieben, ich denke die Farbe ist egal



> Du sagst es, *Ermessensspielraum* des Beamten!
> Der wird sicher nicht überschritten beim Zulassen
> von StVZO Beleuchtung.!


 
Der ist tatsächlich größer, als ich gedacht habe, habe ich aber schon weiter oben geschrieben. Manche nutzen ihn eben aus, manche nicht. 



> Da ist es doch schön, wenn die Prüfungsbeamten mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen und vernünftige Entscheidungen, ganz im Gegensatz zum Gesetzgeber treffen!


 
Stimme Dir uneingeschränkt zu!



> Eine Novellierung der gesetzlichen Grundlagen sollte mal angestrebt werden...


 
...ist aber leider im Sande verlaufen. Eine (offizielle) Neuregelung gibt es bis dato nicht.



> von NoSaint
> Zudem: was nützt eine Lichtmaschine, wenn sie gar nicht läuft?


 
Bei den moderneren Fahrradbeleuchtungen gibt es die Standlichtfunkion:
über den Dynamo wird ein kleiner Akku/Kondensator aufgeladen, der dann bei Unterschreiten einer Mindestspannung, z.B. beim Anhalten, für zumindest kurze Zeit in Scheinwerfer und Rücklicht eingebaute LED's mit Strom versorgt.


----------



## Y_G (5. September 2012)

ach ich freue mich schon darauf wenn es bei uns so weit ist. Da ist der Stress schon vorprogrammiert. Ich mit meinem Dickkopf... na das wird heiter


----------



## Sentilo (5. September 2012)

Ja, ich freu mich auch schon. Viele Kinder in unserer Klasse haben überhaupt kein Rad. Und Fahrpraxis haben sie gleich gar nicht. Unsere schlaue Rektorin hat nämlich in einem Rundbrief verboten, dass die Kids mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen. Tägliches Üben ist ja auch nicht wichtig. Hauptsache Dynamo am Rad! Bin gespannt, was das für einen Zirkus gibt


----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2012)

willyweb schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp
> für ein Komplettset mit Beleuchtung für mich?



Ja, habe ich: http://www.laufrad.net/products/Lau...ad-mit-Beleuchtungsset-LED-bis-zu-40-Lux.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

Das ganze gezeddere bringt nichts, der Beamte legt die Spielregeln auch nicht fest, das macht die StVO und die Bestimmungen darin mögen etwas überholt sein aber im großen und ganzen sind diese doch sinnvoll. Die Reflektoren dienen der Sicherheit und Licht sollte man im Dunkeln auch haben.

Gespräch mit der Schule und/oder dem Beamten suchen und den möglichen Kompromiss ausloten. Denke eine StVO konforme Batterieleuchte wird da sicher durchgehen. Um die Reflektoren wird man wohl nicht drumrum kommen.

Eine Argumentation Richtung Sportgerät wird sicher nicht fliegen, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die Prüfung nicht mit einem Sportgerät abgelegt werden kann.

Gerald


----------



## lekanteto (5. September 2012)

Wofür ist eine bestandene "Fahrradprüfung" gut?
Was darf man damit? Was darf ich nicht, wenn ich sie nicht bestehe?


----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wofür ist eine bestandene "Fahrradprüfung" gut?


 
AFAIK dürfen die Kiddies nur mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule kommen mit bestandener Prüfung. Das wünschen die Schulen so, rechtlich verbindlich ist da nix.

Gerald


----------



## chowi (5. September 2012)

Caeso schrieb:


> Das ganze gezeddere bringt nichts, der Beamte legt die Spielregeln auch nicht fest, das macht die StVO und die Bestimmungen darin mögen etwas überholt sein aber im großen und ganzen sind diese doch sinnvoll. Die Reflektoren dienen der Sicherheit und Licht sollte man im Dunkeln auch haben.
> 
> Gespräch mit der Schule und/oder dem Beamten suchen und den möglichen Kompromiss ausloten. Denke eine StVO konforme Batterieleuchte wird da sicher durchgehen. Um die Reflektoren wird man wohl nicht drumrum kommen.
> 
> ...



Es ging hier um die StVZO.

Ist ein 9,3 kg MTB mit Vor-und Rückstrahler, Speichen- und Pedalreflektoren und StVZO Batteriebeleuchtung etwa kein Sportgerät oder doch eher ein verkehrssicheres Fahrrad oder vielleicht ein verkehrssicheres Sportgerät?


----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2012)

willyweb schrieb:


> Einen leichten einfachen Gepäckträger für das Rücklicht + Reflektor brauch ich auch. So was einfaches, an dem man nur einen Spanngurt befestigt.



Da unsere Kinder regelmäßig mit ihren Fahrrädern zur Schule fahren und Sichtbarkeit wichtiger als Style ist, haben wir diese Reflektoren montiert: http://solutions.3mdeutschland.de/w...eflective/visibility/Markets/SpokeReflectors/.


----------



## chowi (5. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Da unsere Kinder regelmäßig mit ihren Fahrrädern zur Schule fahren und Sichtbarkeit wichtiger als Style ist, haben wir diese Reflektoren montiert: http://solutions.3mdeutschland.de/w...eflective/visibility/Markets/SpokeReflectors/.



Die sind sehr gut, da 360° sichtbar, allerdings nur gesetzeskonform, wenn jede Speiche einen bekommt!


----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wofür ist eine bestandene "Fahrradprüfung" gut?
> Was darf man damit? Was darf ich nicht, wenn ich sie nicht bestehe?



In der Schule meiner Kinder ist die bestandene Fahrradprüfung die Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme an Fahrradausflügen, die die Schule organisiert - ist im Prinzip ähnlich wie mit dem Freischwimmer beim Schwimmbadbesuch mit der Schule 

Auch ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Bestehen oder das Nicht-Bestehen einer Fahrradprüfung sonderlich viel über die alltagstauglichen Fähigkeiten eines Kindes in Sachen Fahrrad aussagen, aber zumindest der Theorie-Teil hat meinen Kindern nicht geschadet


----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2012)

chowi schrieb:


> Die sind sehr gut, da 360° sichtbar, allerdings nur gesetzeskonform, wenn jede Speiche einen bekommt!



Korrekt, aber nach der Fahrradprüfung könnten ja ein paar Strahler abfallen... 

An den Bikes meiner Kindern und auch an meinem eigenen Bike habe ich jede zweite Speiche bestückt und die Sichtbarkeit ist noch immer richtig gut.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

@ chowi
ich würde es als verkehrssicheres Sportgerät einordnen

Das mit den Reflektoren ist ja kein Problem, ein weißer für vorne und ein roter für hinten kann so schwer nicht sein. An den bei Kinderrädern üblichen Pedalen sind auch welche dran. Speichenreflektoren lassen sich ersetzen durch Reifen mit Reflexstreifen oder die reflektierenden Überzieher für die Speichen.

Bleibt nur die Frage übrig, ob Batterie- oder Dynamobeleuchtung.
Beim Puky- (oder Kettler- oder was-weiß-ich-was) Kinderstraßenfahrrad macht die feste Beleuchtungsanlage Sinn, wird auch nicht so schnell geklaut.
Bei Kinder-MTB oder -Rennrad, oder BMX-Rad überwiegen eigentlich die Vorteile der Batteriebeleuchtung, vor allem weil man sie eben schnell abmachen kann, wenn es mal etwas rauher zugeht. Wäre halt schön, wenn diese nicht nur geduldet, sondern auch genehmigt wäre.


----------



## Y_G (5. September 2012)

my2cents

MTB zählt IMHO nicht als Rennrad nach der StVO, da gab es reichliche Diskussionen drüber.



Taurus1 schrieb:


> @ chowi
> Das mit den Reflektoren ist ja kein Problem, ein weißer für vorne und ein roter für hinten kann so schwer nicht sein.



wie jetzt - klar ist das schwer, was glaubst Du warum ich Aluschrauben kaufe und die noch hohl bohre 

btw. die Rektorin kann AFAIK nicht verbieten das die Kinder mit dem Bike kommen, egal wie das aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Unsere schlaue Rektorin hat nämlich in einem Rundbrief verboten, dass die Kids mit dem Rad zur Schule zu kommen.



...das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal in einem anderen Thread, aber jetzt habe ich endlich wieder den Link zum passenden Artikel gefunden: http://www.adfc.de/misc/filePush.ph....de/files/2/110/122/Recht_Radfahrerverbot.pdf


----------



## Caeso (5. September 2012)

chowi schrieb:


> Ist ein 9,3 kg MTB mit Vor-und Rückstrahler, Speichen- und Pedalreflektoren und StVZO Batteriebeleuchtung etwa kein Sportgerät oder doch eher ein verkehrssicheres Fahrrad oder vielleicht ein verkehrssicheres Sportgerät?


 
Das ist doch eigendlich ganz einfach, wenn es alle Andforderungen der StVO erfüllt ist es ein Fahrrad im Sinne der StVO und für den Strassenverkehr zugelassen und damit auch für die Prüfung. Was es sonst noch ist spielt für Zulassung zum Strassenverkehr und für die Prüfung ja keine Rolle.

Gerald


----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2012)

Da sind wir ja dann wieder beim Thema:
Batteriebeleuchtung Stvo (eigentlich STVZO)-konform oder nicht? Laut den entsprechenden Paragrafen nur als Zusatzbeleuchtung oder für Rennräder....oder im Ermessen des kontrollierenden Beamten. Haben wir ja weiter oben schon durchgekaut.


----------



## BikerDad (5. September 2012)

In Dresden werden die Fahrräder für die Ausbildung gestellt. Die Prüfung ist auch kein muss für gemeinsame Ausflüge an der Schule. Die fanden bereits auch in der 3. Klasse schon stat,t auch mit dabei 2. Klässler. 
Die Regelung dürfte dann aber sicher von Land zu Land unterschiedlich sein.

In der StVZO steht doch eigentlich alles drin. Dynamo, erlaubt sind zugelassene Zusatzbeleuchtungen. Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und die Toleranz eines Polizeibeamten als Gesetzesgrundlage verwenden. 
Wenns dann mal kracht wird 100 prozentig auf die Gesetzeslage geschaut und beim Streitfall liegt es dann im Ermessen eines Richters der sich auf Gutachter stützt ob das vorhandene Licht des z.B. Batteriestrahlers dem einer dynamobetriebenen Lampe gleichzusetzen ist. Man kann dann ja noch mal den Pol.-beamten von der Fahrradprüfung erwähnen und wenn man Glück hat bekommt man vielleicht auch Recht, hatte aber ne menge Ärger.


----------



## Sentilo (6. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal in einem anderen Thread, aber jetzt habe ich endlich wieder den Link zum passenden Artikel gefunden: http://www.adfc.de/misc/filePush.ph....de/files/2/110/122/Recht_Radfahrerverbot.pdf


 
Danke, weiß schon ... Auch wenn sich die Rektorin rechtlich auf Glatteis begibt - die Signalwirkung ist leider da. Die supervorsichtigen Eltern lassen ihre Kinder schlicht nicht mehr aufs Rad, es könnte ja Ärger geben. 

Witzigerweise kam im nächsten Rundbrief der Schule ein Appell, die Kinder zum Sportförderkurs anzumelden. Viele würden sich nämlich zu wenig bewegen, seien träge und unbeweglich ... 

Ja nee, is klar. Radeln verboten, aber (mit dem Auto) zum Sportkurs fahren


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> (mit dem Auto) zum Sportkurs fahren


DAS is leider die Logik unserer Zeit und kann man den Kindern deshalb auch nicht früh genug vermitteln  Traurig, dass ausgerechnet Bildungsträger, die es besser wissen sollten, diesen Unsinn auch noch aktiv unterstützen


----------



## supernase (12. September 2012)

Sorry Jungs
aber ich kenn das nicht anders. Schon zu meiner Schulzeit gab es bei uns die Vorgabe, dass man erst nach der Fahrradprüfung mit dem Rad in die Schule durfte. 
Ob es Versicherungstechnisch ein Problem ist  keine Ahnung. Bloß ist es doch so, nicht jedes Kind bekommt von Zuhause einen gewissen Mindeststand an Verkehrserziehung mit. Um dies sicher zu stellen gehen wahrscheinlich die Schulen diesen Weg, was ja dann auch irgendwo vernünftig ist.

Zu Fuß geht ja das üben die Kinder im Kindergarten und in der ersten Klasse bin früher auch knapp 2 km in die schule gelaufen ging doch auch.

 Da hab ich eher ein hass auf die Eltern die ihre kleinen bis direkt vor den Eingang fahren im absoluten Halteverbot warten und somit den kleinen die Sicht auf die Fahrbahn nehmen die zu Fuß gehen. 
Bei uns im Ort gab's eine riesen Diskussion weil vor der Schule mit den Autos so gerast würde. Nachdem ein paar mal der mobile Blitzer da stand kam raus das die meisten geblitzten Mütter mit ihren SUV und Pempersbombern waren die keine Zeit hatten.



> Ja nee, is klar. Radeln verboten, aber (mit dem Auto) zum Sportkurs fahren


Laufen geht ja oder ein klassischer Tretroller 



> Kinder unter 10 Jahren können sich im Straßenverkehr nicht verkehrssicher verhalten. Sie sind entwicklungsbedingt nicht in der Lage, die Gefahren im Straßenverkehr zu erkennen und rechtzeitig zu reagieren. Intensives Üben mit den Kindern fördert zwar die Motorik, beeinflusst allerdings nicht den Reifeprozess eines Kindes. Sie sind keine kleinen Erwachsenen und reagieren spontan.
> 
> Was ein Erwachsener als gefährlich einstuft, ist für Kinder längst nicht so bedrohlich. Andersherum stufen Kinder ganz andere Dinge als gefahrbergend ,wie zum Beispiel einen kläffenden Hund oder eine Jugendgruppe, an der sie vorbei müssen, ein.
> 
> Viele Eltern überschätzen Ihre Kinder im sicheren Fahrradfahren-Können und denken, dass ein Kind, sobald es die Radfahrprüfung in der Schule beendet hat, nun ein(e) sicherer Fahrer/Fahrerin ist. Die Radfahrerausbildung sagt allerdings nicht viel über die Verkehrssicherheit der Kinder aus. Denn viele Schulen bieten lediglich die Radfahrerausbildung auf dem Schulhof an, das Üben im Straßenverkehr sollte und muss durch die Eltern erfolgen, um die Kinder mit dem komplexen Verkehrssituationen vertraut zu machen.


 hier gefunden http://www.polizei.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen09.c.3499.de


----------



## Mamara (12. September 2012)

Nix gegen Batterieleuchten, aber für die Prüfung kann man halt zur Not nen Rad leihen. Da geht es nicht um Kondition oder schnell sondern um nen paar Verkehrsregeln!

Und für die meisten Schulwege brauchts zu 99% auch kein tolles, leichtes Rad. Ständig Akkus kontrollieren hätte ich garantiert keine Lust drauf, die Anstecklampen würden Kinder eh ständig vergessen und wenn ich mir keine Billiggurke für die Schule leisten kann, kann ich es mir erst recht nicht leisten irgend nen hochgezüchtetes Tuningprojekt klauen zu lassen. Zumindest denke ich, dass die wenigsten Kids über 2-5km Schulweg haben?

Am besten sind dann die, die noch nach Sonderwürstchen schreien - "Das Rad war sooooo viel teurer als der andere Schrott am Radständer, warum darf mein Kind seins denn nicht mit in die Klasse nehmen?"

Is klarrr...


----------



## saturno (12. September 2012)

chowi schrieb:


> Quatsch, in der Regel werden auch StVZO-zugelassene Batterieleuchten anerkannt...
> 
> Frag über die Schule einfach mal nach.
> 
> Gruß chowi



chowi, es kommt immer auf den netten freundlichen helfer in grün, blau oder schwarz, je nach bundesland an. wenn der ein paragraphenreiter ist, dann haste pech. ist es jemand der selbst ein mtb oder ähnlich fährt, wird es oft geduldet wenn eine batteriebeleuchtung dran ist. laut stvzo ist vorgeschrieben:

In Deutschland ist für den Betrieb eines Fahrrads im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr der Aufbau der Fahrradbeleuchtung gesetzlich in § 67 StVZO (Lichttechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern) sowie in den TA 4 (Bautechnische Anforderungen), 6 (Lampen), 14b (Schlußleuchten für Fahrräder und ihre Anhänger), 14c (Begrenzungsleuchten), 18 (Rückstrahler), 18a (retroreflektierende Streifen an Reifen von Fahrrädern), 23 (Scheinwerfer für Fahrräder) und 24 (Fahrradlichtmaschinen)[1] geregelt. Eine seit 1998 diskutierte Fahrradausrüstverordnung (FAusrüstV) mit Änderungen einiger dieser Vorschriften wurde 2006 vom Bundesrat abgelehnt[2].

Vorgeschrieben sind:

    eine Lichtmaschine mit einer Nennleistung von mindestens 3 W, deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt (eine Batterie darf zusätzlich verwendet werden)[3]
    ein nach vorn wirkender Scheinwerfer für weißes Licht
    mindestens ein nach vorn wirkender weißer Rückstrahler, dieser darf im vorderen Scheinwerfer integriert sein
    eine Schlussleuchte für rotes Licht, deren niedrigster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht weniger als 250 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet
    mindestens ein roter Rückstrahler, dessen höchster Punkt der leuchtenden Fläche sich nicht höher als 600 mm über der Fahrbahn befindet
    ein mit dem Buchstaben Z gekennzeichneter roter Großflächen-Rückstrahler (die Schlussleuchte sowie einer der Rückstrahler dürfen in einem Gerät vereinigt sein)
    nach vorn und nach hinten wirkende gelbe Rückstrahler an den Fahrradpedalen
    mindestens zwei um 180° versetzt angebrachte, nach der Seite wirkende gelbe Speichenrückstrahler an den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades oder ringförmig zusammenhängende retroreflektierende weiße Streifen an den Reifen oder in den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades

Zusätzlich sind zulässig:

    eine zusätzliche, auch im Stand wirkende Schlussleuchte für rotes Licht
    zusätzliche nach der Seite wirkende gelbe rückstrahlende Mittel.

In einigen Punkten sind diese Bestimmungen der StVZO bereits überholt. Es gibt inzwischen nach StVZO zugelassene Rücklichter, die Rücklicht und Standlicht in einer einzigen Leuchte vereinigen, und Fahrradscheinwerfer, die nach vorn eine Standlichtfunktion besitzen. Auch ist es heute möglich mit moderner LED Technologie, mit derselben Leistung von 3 W deutlich hellere Frontscheinwerfer zu bauen, als dieses mit Glühlampen oder Halogen möglich wäre.

Folgende Ausnahmen gelten für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt:

    anstelle der Lichtmaschine dürfen Batterien für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte genutzt werden
    der Scheinwerfer und die vorgeschriebene Schlussleuchte müssen nicht fest am Fahrrad angebracht sein; sie sind jedoch mitzuführen und wenn erforderlich zu benutzen
    Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte brauchen nicht zusammen einschaltbar zu sein
    es darf auch ein Scheinwerfer niedrigerer Nennspannung als 6 V mitgeführt werden
    seit 2006 muss der Lichtstrom im Kernausleuchtungsbereich in 10 Metern Entfernung mindestens 10 Lux betragen (siehe 10-Lux-Regelung).

Des Weiteren sind Rennräder für die Dauer der Teilnahme an Rennen von den Vorschriften zur Beleuchtung befreit.

Alle benutzten Komponenten müssen das deutsche Prüfzeichen tragen. Diese Zulassung wird vom Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt vergeben und ist erkennbar an einer Zulassungsnummer mit einer Wellenlinie, dem Großbuchstaben K und einer Nummer. Bei Fahrrädern ohne Befestigungselemente am Rahmen ist eine Verwendung von abnehmbar aufgeklemmten Leuchten zulässig. Die verwendeten Leuchten müssen jedoch auch das Prüfzeichen tragen. Es hängt vom Ermessen des kontrollierenden Polizeibeamten ab, ob auch andere Leuchten ohne das Zulassungskennzeichen toleriert werden.


batteriebeleuchtung ist als zusatzbeleuchtung zulässig. nur darf das rücklicht nicht blinken es muss dauerhaft leuchten. ausnahme, du hast es am körper/rucksack.

über den sinn und zweck von rennrädern unter was weiß ich wieviel kilogramm könnten wir hier endlos diskutieren. der gesetzgeber hat es so vorgegeben. die müssen auch unter tag die beleuchtung, auch wenn nicht montiert, normalerweise mitführen. könnte ja ein plötzlicher tageslichtausfall eintreten


die heutigen led beleuchtungen sind bei weitem besser als jede gesetzeskonforme 2,4w front bzw 0,6w rücklichtbirne. und was nutzt es, wenn die vorgeschriebene lichtmaschien auch als dynamo bekannt am arsch ist......


zum fragesteller, als erziehungsberechtigter mit verantwortung, würde ich meinen nachwuchs nicht mit nem mtb sondern mit ner schulschlampe mit licht fahren lassen. kommt immer billiger als ein krankenhausaufenthalt oder mehr, gerade bei der beginnenden dunklen jahreszeit.


licht ist nicht hleich licht, man muss auch mit der bolente rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (14. September 2012)

Ich weiß, ich begebe mich jetzt auf dünnes Eis und mache mich wahrscheinlich bei manchem oder auch vielen unbeliebt, ich schreib's trotzdem:
Wir haben das Thema ganz einfach gelöst: Sohnemann 1 hat zwei Fahrräder. Eines für den täglichen Weg zur Schule, eines für die sportliche Betätigung. Damit sind dann alle Fragen bzgl. Beleuchtung, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträgern und Ständern gelöst. Eine Klingel hat das MTB auch.
Das MTB gab's neu (leider kannte ich da Kania etc. noch nicht ), das für den täglichen Einsatz in hervorragendem Zustand über ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 80 . Da tut's dann auch nicht weh, wenn das mal umgeschmissen wird 
Sohnemann 2 scharrt auch schon ganz wild mit den Hufen und möchte ein MTB haben, muss sich aber noch etwas gedulden. Ansonsten werden wir da genauso verfahren.

Grüße
Marco


----------

